
Ericsson pulls out of Mobile World Congress over fears of coronavirus - 0xff00ffee
https://www.axios.com/ericsson-pulls-out-of-mobile-world-congress-amid-virus-concerns-5845b19a-d1d3-48a3-a164-27539c7c6277.html
======
0xff00ffee
Embedded World is also that week. Anyone reconsidering going to either?

